# Century Ironman with MDK Trim?



## dancingalone (Feb 18, 2015)

I am buying a gift for a friend.  He prefers the Ironman uniform from Century and has worn the label for years.  No problem...Only I don't see an Ironman offered on the Century website with the black trim.  Is this something they discontinued or did he have the trim put on himself?  Or?


----------



## Ryun Ma (Feb 19, 2015)

I have run into this issue several times before and can speak from experience. In my opinion, I have never found a "pretrimmed" dobahk that has ever been quality or of comfort. I've never tried the Century Ironman, but have heard several great things about it overall...you are a great friend!

I have never seen an Ironman come pretrimmed, but what you can do is get it trimmed (typically) at any screen printing and embroidery shop. In order for it to come out nice you need to be very specific with them in terms of what you are looking for (because they will likely have no idea what to do with what you're handing them). Tell them you need black (or midnight blue) fabric sewn around the entire lapel, hem, and sleeves and you want the fabric sewn on to be sewn along the existing chain stitches. You also need to request a thicker fabric to be used than your typical flimsy cotton used on green and red belt trim, if you tell them you are looking for duck fabric or something similar to thickness and stature they should be able to provide you exactly what you're looking for.

Good luck!


----------



## dancingalone (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow, thanks for the informative reply.  Very useful... Will hit the like button when on PC.


----------



## Ryun Ma (Feb 23, 2015)

No problem!


----------

